# Ganancia de un filtro pasivo pasa banda



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

Hola a todos, estoy haciendo un filtro pasa banda pero la ganancia normalizada en la zona de la banda de paso me da cerca de 0.3 en lugar de 1......... será porque estoy calculando mal la ganancia del pasa banda? 
la formula que yo uso es:  Gpasabanda=Gpasabajo X Gpasabajo
gracias!


----------



## lobito (May 20, 2009)

mira, sinceramente, yo de calcular filtros no se mucho, pero creo que los filtros pasivos no tienen ganancia, es más, yo diría que atenuan la señal. Pero ya te digo, no me hagas mucho caso, mejor que te conteste un entendido, que por aqui hay muchos...


----------



## Eduardo (May 20, 2009)

Que tipo de filtros hiciste? De que orden? Cual es la frecuencia de corte de cada uno?

No te olvides que el corte nunca es abrupto --> Si el orden es bajo y la Fc cercanas tranquilamente te puede dar eso.


----------



## chendro (May 20, 2009)

Me gustaria ayudarte pero necesito el diagrama del circuito para saber de lo que hablamos, ¿ Son dos filtros paso bajo pasivos en serie ? comentalo o sube el diagrama e intentare ayudar


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 20, 2009)

pilar cuesta dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos, estoy haciendo un filtro pasa banda pero la ganancia normalizada en la zona de la banda de paso me da cerca de 0.3 en lugar de 1......... será porque estoy calculando mal la ganancia del pasa banda?
> la formula que yo uso es:  *Gpasabanda=Gpasabajo X Gpasabajo*





			
				chendro dijo:
			
		

> ¿ Son *dos filtros paso bajo pasivos en serie* ?



Que interesante! Como hacen un filtro pasabanda con dos pasabajos en cascada?

Saludos!


----------



## chendro (May 21, 2009)

Creo que me equivoque, en realidad son uno paso alto y uno paso bajo en cascada, por eso la expresion que utilizabas es la multiplicacion de las dos ganancias. De todas maneras sube el dibujo del circuito(en una foto o como puedas) y te comento lo que veo acerca de la ganancia obteniendo la funcion de transferencia. Saludos


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

bueno aca les pasa el circuito, con los calculos y un grafico 
a ver si encuentran y me ayudan a ver donde esta el error,,, ya que en teoria la ganancia del pasa banda 
deberia darme cerca de 1 (pero no me refiero a los calculos teoricos que tampoco me dan 1)
me refiero a que si el filtro esta bien hecho deberia darme cerca de 1 en la teoria y en la practica un poco menos
no se si me explique bien


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 22, 2009)

pilar cuesta dijo:
			
		

> bueno aca les pasa el circuito, con los calculos y un grafico
> a ver si encuentran y me ayudan a ver donde esta el error,,, ya que en teoria la ganancia del pasa banda
> deberia darme cerca de 1 (pero no me refiero a los calculos teoricos que tampoco me dan 1)
> me refiero a que si el filtro esta bien hecho deberia darme cerca de 1 en la teoria y en la practica un poco menos
> no se si me explique bien



El error está en tu razonamiento, por que *estas suponiendo que ambas etapas son independientes entre sí*, aún estando acopladas directamente tal como lo has hecho. Pero eso no es real, por que la impedancia de carga que vé el filtro pasa-altos no es infinita, sino que es la impedancia de entrada de filtro pasa-bajos, que a su vez es dependiente de la frecuencia.

Si querés que se cumplan tus predicciones, tenés que separar ambas etapas usando un amplificador buffer, que no es mas que un amplificador operacional configurado como seguidor de tensión (fácil, eh: entras por la pata no-inversora y la salida va realimentada directamente a la entrada inversora). Esto es:
filtro pasa-alto --> buffer --> filtro pasa-bajos (--> y acá debería venir otro buffer, pero si vas a poner el osciloscopio no hace falta).

Dado el rango de frecuencias que estas usando, mas vale que emplees un A.O. rápido, tipo TL081.

El uso del buffer produce otros efecto beneficiosos, pero por ahora...contentate con este.

Saludos!


----------



## Eduardo (May 22, 2009)

En ese circuito no podes multiliplicar las ganancias, la transferencia que calculaste del pasa alto vale mientras su impedancia de carga sea infinita y no es asi (tenes el pasa bajo). Si te escribis la funcion de transferencia  completa vas a ver que es diferente (y compleja) que lo que sale de multiplicar.
-->Para que "valga multiplicar" tenes que agregar a la salida del pasa alto un operacional como seguidor.

"Arreglada" la funcion de transferencia, te vas a encontrar que en la banda de paso la maxima ganancia es ~0.64 @12kHz  --> eso es porque los filtros que estas usando son de corte "suave" y las frecuencias de corte estan cercanas.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

ah.. a ver si entendi bien ,,, la impedancia de carga que debe ver el filtro pasa alto debe ser infinita(muy grande) entonces por eso se coloca un Amplif Operacional (que todavia no los he estudiado y no se bien porque funcionarian correctamente es este caso,,, pero bueno lo unico que se, es que son esos traingulitos  ,, ) .......... Entonces les hago una pregunta mas,,, ¿no existe algun procedimiento de diseño del pasa banda para no usar el amplificadorf operacional, de manera que el pasa alto vea una impedancia infinita ? yo no lo mencione al comienzo pero hice el pasa banda sin seguir ningun procedimiento de diseño, era lo que tenia en casa   gracias por las respuestas!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 22, 2009)

pilar cuesta dijo:
			
		

> ah.. a ver si entendi bien ,,, la impedancia de carga que debe ver el filtro pasa alto debe ser infinita(muy grande)



Y no solo eso, la impedancia de excitación del filtro pasa-bajo debe ser cero (o muy baja). Y a esas dos cosas las hace el A.O.  Claro que esto solo es necesario para calcular los filtros como vos lo estas haciendo...



			
				pilar cuesta dijo:
			
		

> entonces por eso se coloca un amplificador Operacional (que todavia no los he estudiado y no se bien porque funcionarian correctamente es este caso,,, pero bueno lo unico que se, es que son esos traingulitos  ,, ) .......... Entonces les hago una pregunta mas,,, ¿no existe algun procedimiento de diseño del pasa banda para no usar el amplificador operacional, de manera que el pasa alto vea una impedancia infinita ? yo no lo mencione al comienzo pero hice el pasa banda sin seguir ningun procedimiento de diseño, era lo que tenia en casa   gracias por las respuestas!



Claro que se puede, pero es mucho mas lío, por que la función de transferencia del par de filtros es completamente diferente y la forma de cálculo también (en realidad no es tanto lío, pero vas a tener que aplicar teoría de cuadripolos y calcular cocientes de polinomios...un bardo).

Esto es algun "invento" tuyo o te lo han pedido para algun trabajo práctico?

Saludos!


----------



## Eduardo (May 22, 2009)

pilar cuesta dijo:
			
		

> ah.. a ver si entendi bien ,,, la impedancia de carga que debe ver el filtro pasa alto debe ser infinita(muy grande)


Debe ser alta porque cuando calculaste la funcion de transferencia la hiciste (sin darte cuenta) asumiendo que la salida no demandaba corriente. Si hubieses considerado una carga --> la funcion de transferencia seria otra.



> entonces por eso se coloca un amplificador Operacional (que todavia no los he estudiado y no se bien porque funcionarian correctamente es este caso,,, pero bueno lo unico que se, es que son esos traingulitos  ,, ) ..........


La entrada del operacional tiene (en teoria) impedancia infinita.



> Entonces les hago una pregunta mas,,, ¿no existe algun procedimiento de diseño del pasa banda para no usar el amplificador operacional, de manera que el pasa alto vea una impedancia infinita ?


Todo filtro pasivo tendra siempre impedancia de entrada finita e impedancia de salida mayor que cero --> Salvo casos especiales, no podes considerar por separado sus funciones de transferencia, tenes que hacerlo sobre el circuito completo --> quedan expresiones mucho mas complicadas.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

hola chicos gracias por las respuestas,,, si, es un trabajo que me pidieron en mi colegio , eso de teoria de cuadripolos no me enseñaron nada y los amplificador operacionales tampoco (estos ultimos los vi en muchos circuitos y tengo ganas de ponerme a estudiarlos cuando tenga un tiempito  nerd ja! ) 
Si estas dos cosas son la unica solucion entonces no creo que mi profesor sea tan exigente y me boche el trabajo,,, yo pense que estaba haciendo algo muuuy mal y por eso la ganancia no me daba bien,,, bueno lo que esta mal seria el filtro ,pero para arreglarlo el profesor tendria que haber explicado esos temas, asi que lo bochamos al profesor!jajaja 

PD: eso de la alta impedancia que ve un circuito hacia el otro,,,, seria como una alta resistencia que no pasa corriente , entonces el otro circuito no necesita corriente del anterior !  eso es lo que les entendi, esta bien o me dedico a otra cosa?     , si es asi para que me sirve eso ?


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

lobito :

la ganancia la calculo como: G=Vsalida/Ventrada  por eso digo que tendria que ser 1 o casi 1 en realidad, ¿a lo mejor vos te referis a la curva en decibeles? donde se ve mejor que en los filtros no hay ganancia, o sea tenes razon, pero lo que pasa es que no sabia como hacer esa curva pasando a decibeles y utilize la formula que te mencione antes y me quedaba una escala de 0 a 1, 1 seria cuando la ganancia es 0,, y 0 cuando el filtro atenua la señal!  .saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 22, 2009)

pilar cuesta dijo:
			
		

> PD: eso de la alta impedancia que ve un circuito hacia el otro,,,, seria como una alta resistencia que no pasa corriente , entonces el otro circuito no necesita corriente del anterior !  eso es lo que les entendi, esta bien o me dedico a otra cosa?     , si es asi para que me sirve eso ?



Es tal cual lo decís, así que podes dedicarte a esto con confianza   
Para que te sirve...para muchas cosas, pero en este caso si cumplís con eso estás cumpliendo con la condición de análisis que has aplicado al circuito (sería parte de la hipótesis).

Saludos!


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2009)

hola pilarcita lo mejor que puedes hacer es consultar al Capocimetro para ver quienes son los mas indicados para responder tus dudas, aca te paso la respuesta a tu consulta, esta el diseño del filtro pasa banda, y no tenes que usar ninguna de las tonterias que te dijeron ( sobre todo eso de conectar un AO), espero que no hayas entregado el trabajo aun, tu profesor por algo es profesor si te dijo que se podia hacer entonces si se puede hacer, y aca te paso como hacerlo
estamos en contacto pasame tu msn por mail


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 23, 2009)

Estimado Pablo Altamirano:

Antes de manifestar esas expresiones tan...desubicadas, sería bueno que tuvieras alguna miserable idea respecto de lo que estas hablando y del documento que le has dado a la P.O.
Ese documento no aporta nada a lo que el P.O. ha hecho y verificado experimentalmente, ni soluciona su problema, ni se parece en los rangos de frecuencia a filtrar, ni nada de nada....y en verdad es una verdadera estupidez publicar eso.

Te pido que aproveches que me estoy manteniendo todavía educado en esta respuesta y ratifiques o rectifiques tu comentario respecto a las "tonterías" que hemos escrito con Eduardo, proporcionando algun argumento de peso por lo cual consideras que es una tontería. En caso contrario..te pido que conserves el silencio y te abstengas de publicar cosas que no aportan nada a la consulta ni resuelven el problema.

PD1: Si tenes tiempo y ganas, y querés ganar algo de sabiduría, te pido que leas lo que has enviado, por que aún cuando no aporta nada, incluye ciertos comentarios que hacen referencia a ciertas impedancias de entrada y salida que algo de lógica tienen y que encontrarás mejor explicados en los posts anteriores de este hilo.

Una vez que logres apropiarte de ese conocimiento del que obviamente carecés...volvé a postear otra cosa para ver si podemos discutir algo con el mismo nivel.

PD2: Si querés chamullarte a Pilar, asumiendo que te dé bola, podrías ser un poco mas discreto...eh y no pedirle el MSN tan a la vista? O pensás que desacreditandonos a nosotros ella te va a prestar atención?...PSSSSSSS


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2009)

Estimado azavalla:

el articulo que envié esta muy claro para hacer un pasa banda cuya ganancia sea la esperada en la teoria, y la que de hecho queria encontrar Pilar, no hace falta incluir un AO como le recomendaste, por favor lee bien el articulo, y por favor no desorientes a Pilar en su estudio, hay un viejo refran al que deberias recurrir mas seguido: "si no tienes nada bueno que decir, mejor no digas nada" , saludos.


----------



## chendro (May 23, 2009)

Haya paz,por favor! Esto es un foro no un ring, de lo que se trata es de compartir conocimientos no de partirselos en la cabeza a alguien (creo) ya que no es de recibo. 
Pilar, con respecto al circuito te puedo decir que la configuracion propuesta por tu profesor es correcta (lo puedes ver en el documento que subio pabloaltamirano) para realizar la funcion de un filtro paso banda. He resuelto el circuito completo en el dominio de Laplace (no se si te sonara) y he obtenido la funcion de transferencia en el dominio de la frecuencia. La ganancia en la banda de paso me queda 0.3913, lo que coincide mas o menos con la ganancia en la banda de paso de la grafica que has dibujado con tus medidas, asi que creo que no me he confundido. Te adjunto una imagen con la expresion de la ganancia en el dominio de la frecuencia. Sustituyendo los valores de los componentes te queda una expresion que depende de la frecuencia, esto es que introduciendo valores de frecuencia (ω=2*pi*f) obtienes valores complejos, ya que j=√-1, que corresponden a la ganancia. El modulo es lo que tu buscas, asi que ya sabes, a dar valores a la frecuencia y a obtener modulos correspondientes a la ganancia teorica. Espero que te ayude, y ya sabes, cualquier pregunta solo disparala. Un saludo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 23, 2009)

pabloaltamirano dijo:
			
		

> el articulo que envié esta muy claro para hacer un pasa banda cuya ganancia sea la esperada en la teoria, y la que de hecho queria encontrar Pilar, no hace falta incluir un AO como le recomendaste, por favor lee bien el articulo, y por favor no desorientes a Pilar en su estudio, hay un viejo refran al que deberias recurrir mas seguido: "si no tienes nada bueno que decir, mejor no digas nada" , saludos.



El artículo que le has enviado a Pilar es lo mismo que ella tiene y que fué lo que le originó el problema, así que la ganancia que determina ese "paper"   la debe haber encontrado uno que sabía tan poco como vos (en realidad, y que no te has dado cuenta por que no tenés idea, la ganancia ahí funciona por el pequeño factor Q que tiene ese filtro, pero no es el caso del P.O.).

Gracias al amigo chendro, que se tomó el trabajo de encontrar la transformadorrmada de Laplace de la función de transferencia temporal del filtro, puede ves en la ecuación final que la ganancia es una función del valor de los cuatro componentes que participan del circuito y *ESO ES POR QUE ESTAN ACOPLADOS Y NO TIENE UN BUFFER AL MEDIO...ENTENDËS, BURRO!!!*

Pero para no seguir con esto..

*ALERTA DE TROLL!   ALERTA DE TROLL!   ALERTA DE TROLL!   

ALERTA DE TROLL!   ALERTA DE TROLL!   ALERTA DE TROLL! 
*


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2009)

Estimado ezavalla:

Seria muy caballeroso de su parte el aceptar su equivocacion y no mantener esa postura terca y obtusa (asi como hizo Eduardo quien no dio mas la cara despues de aver afirmado las tonterias que le dijiste a Pilar).. Analizando su comportamiento cabrio al enterarse de su error de principiante le voy a repetir por tercera vez y espero que sea la ultima lo siguiente: El documento que le mande a Pilar demuestra como diseñar un filtro pasabanda sin utilizar los amplificador operacionales que VOS le dijiste que eran necesarios para hacer el filtro, y yo con ese documento demuestro que no son necesarios refutando tu teoria.

PD: esto me hizo acordar a otro refran: " a los micos hay que darles la banana cuando hacen una buena pirueta y una buena patada cuando hacen una boberia" con esto doy por terminado el tema,saludos


----------



## zaiz (May 23, 2009)

chendro dijo:
			
		

> la configuracion propuesta por tu profesor es correcta (lo puedes ver en el documento que subio pabloaltamirano) para realizar la funcion de un filtro paso banda.



Así es, es correcto.



			
				pabloaltamirano dijo:
			
		

> El documento que le mande a Pilar demuestra como diseñar un filtro pasabanda sin utilizar los amplificador operacionales



Así es.

referencia:  http://www.terra.es/personal2/equipos2/filtros.htm

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 23, 2009)

Ayy....Dios los cría y el viento los amontona...

*ALERTA DE TROLL!   ALERTA DE TROLL!   ALERTA DE TROLL!   

ALERTA DE TROLL!   ALERTA DE TROLL!   ALERTA DE TROLL! 
*


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

Estimado Ezavalla:

Deverias reconocer tu equivocacion y no tratar de desviar el tema a otros lugares, he visto un poco de tu "prontuario" y cada vez que alguien te hace una correcion tratas de enmarcarlo como un Troll, para distraer al resto de los usuarios y asi tus errores quedan en segundo plano, tal vez esto sea una especie de comportamiento autodefensivo para ocultarte a vos mismo la cruda realidad, deberias aprender de Eduardo que acepto silenciosamente el error, y no ser tan sensible a las criticas, saludos

ALERTA DE EmoTroll ! ALERTA DE EmoTroll !!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 24, 2009)

*ALERTA DE TROLL!   ALERTA DE TROLL!   ALERTA DE TROLL!   

ALERTA DE TROLL!   ALERTA DE TROLL!   ALERTA DE TROLL! 
*


----------



## Andres Cuenca (May 24, 2009)

Hasta aquí te llego el tinglado pabloaltamirano o pilar cuesta o Tr0y, tus discusiones además de no aportar nada al foro, generan un ambiente poco agradable.

Te recomiendo una lectura:

¿Qué es un troll?, Que hacer y no hacer con ellos.

El internet es muy extenso, seguro que tendrás cabida en otro lugar..


----------

